# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Windows 7 против Mac OS X Snow Leopard

## SDA

Итак, вы уже видели рекламные ролики Windows 7 и прочитали рецензии и может юыть даже установили систему. В ближайшее время мы многое расскажем вам о качестве и рабочих характеристиках новой операционной системы Microsoft и сравним ее с основным конкурентом, Snow Leopard компании Apple. Вы никогда не пытались представить себе, как выглядела бы полемика между руководителями двух гигантов? Не состязание броских рекламных заявлений, а честное обсуждение технологий, лежащих в основе этих ОС? Конечно, этого не произойдет, но мы можем довольно точно представить себе такую дискуссию, если бы она состоялась.

Недавно я получил неожиданное предложение: компания Apple хотела публично рассказать, почему Snow Leopard лучше, чем Windows 7. Брайан Кролл, старший директор по маркетингу продуктов Mac OS X, высказал свою точку зрения. Затем я взял интервью у Джея Паулюса, директора Microsoft по управлению клиентскими продуктами Windows, чтобы услышать его аргументы. Эти интервью проводились раздельно, но я попытался объединить высказывания оппонентов, чтобы получилось что-то вроде дебатов постфактум. По-моему, это справедливо, так как каждая сторона знала, что я буду говорить с другой. В результате получилась традиционная дискуссия, где я сыграл роль ведущего, иногда уточняя факты. Хотя она не даст ответа на вопрос, какая ОС лучше, в ней затронуто гораздо больше технических проблем, чем в тридцатисекундных рекламных роликах, которые наводняют телеэкраны в предновогодние дни.
читаем http://www.pcmag.ru/reviews/detail_r...ODUCT_ID=38241

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

